# As lembranças



## Daríopc

¿Es correcta esta traducción?


Los recuerdos se besan todavía
cuando cierro los ojos.
(Aromas atrapados
en el ámbar del tiempo)
_Darío P. Carvajal_


As lembranças se beijam
quando fecho meus olhos. 
(Aromas presos
no ámbar do tempo)


----------



## Outsider

En cuanto al sentido, me parece bien.


----------



## Daríopc

Gracias outsider, pero, en cuanto a la lírica ¿Se podría mejorar la traducción?


----------



## Outsider

Bueno, no soy poeta pero fíjese que su versión española no acompaña la métrica de la versión portuguesa. Por ejemplo, el primer verso tiene una palabra a más.


----------



## Daríopc

Ok. Los dos primeros versos cuadran muy bien en portugués. (7-7). La métrica no es la misma que en la versión en español, pero funciona. El problema los tengo en el tercer  verso. "aromas presos" ¿Hay algún sinónimo de "presos" a ser posible de 4 sílabas?


----------



## dexterciyo

Aromas aferrados?  Mas não é a mesma coisa...


----------



## Daríopc

Gracias dexterciyo. "aferrados". Creo que también vale, crea la misma imagen aunque el término no sea el mismo. 
Ya casi lo tengo cuadrado. Ahora veo que quizá en el último verso... podría añadir una sílaba más.
quiza...no ámbares do tempo????
quedaría así:

As lembranças se beijam
quando fecho meus olhos. 
(Aromas aferrados
no ámbares do tempo)


----------



## Carfer

Daríopc said:


> Gracias dexterciyo. "aferrados". Creo que también vale, crea la misma imagen aunque el término no sea el mismo.


 
Desterciyo tem razão. O termo não é o mesmo e imagem aproxima-se mas também não é exactamente a mesma. '_Aferrado_' pode realmente significar _'posto a ferros', _logo,_ 'preso'_, mas nesse sentido quase não se usa e habitualmente significa 'apegado a alguma coisa ou a alguém' (_apegado, aficionado o inclinado hacia algo o alguien_). 
E já agora, como mera opinião pessoal, não iria por aí, já que o sentido corrente da palavra confundirá o leitor, perturbar-lhe-á a compreensão do verso.


----------



## Mangato

A minha ousadia não tem limite. Até vou dar opinião poética

Aromas *apresados* no ámbar do tempo.

Lembrem que muitos insectos ficarom apresados no ámbar. Acho que não distorce a métrica, o sentido nem a musicalidade do verso.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Guigo

Pensei em: "_aromas encarcerados no âmbar do tempo_", como se o destino do aroma fosse ser eternamente aprisionado ao lígneo âmbar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guigo said:


> Pensei em: "_aromas encarcerados no âmbar do tempo_", como se o destino do aroma fosse ser eternamente aprisionado ao lígneo âmbar.


Eu prefiro em primeiro lugar, "encarcerados", e em segundo, "presos".


----------



## coolbrowne

Por motivo de métrica, quem sabe "_capturados_"?





WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu prefiro em primeiro lugar, "encarcerados", e em segundo, "presos".


E, pelo mesmo motivo, mais fidelidade, melhor não omitir "ainda" em "Los recuerdos se besan todavía".
As lembranças ainda se beijam
quando fecho meus olhos. 
(Aromas capturados
no *â*mbar do tempo)​Saludos


----------



## gatogab

¿La poesía y la música, se pueden traducir?
Interpretar es lo más que se puede hacer.
Es MHO que expreso muy a menudo en estos casos.


----------



## Daríopc

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Creo que me decantaré por la traducción de coolbrowne.
Gatogab: Si, lo máximo que se puede hacer es interpretar, y lo ideal es que el autor y el traductor mantengan un contacto para no desvirtuar el mensaje. En este caso, el problema es que el autor, por más enamorado que esté del idioma portugués, no lo domina en absoluto, así que el problema es más de forma que de fondo.


----------

